# Introducing Coil Master 314 Clapton maker



## Alex (3/8/16)

*Published on Jul 31, 2016*
Coil Master 314 Clapton Maker.
A great tool and a time saver !

Features:
Portable,Rechargeable
Single 18650 Battery Driven
Clockwise & Counter-clockwise rotation
Makes variety combinations of clapton wires

Available on 5th, Aug.
http://www.coil-master.net

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/16)

Wow. They are making life so much easier.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/8/16)

I need this in my life...

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (3/8/16)

Wasn't too difficult before, but this will be nice


----------



## Mark121m (3/8/16)

Wicked

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (3/8/16)

Maybe this will let me start making claptons
But again only 1 core wire.
Can't be flat or twisted 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Spydro (3/8/16)

Not much versatility IMO, especially if the shown parts are all that come with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (3/8/16)

This certainly looks easier than GrimmGreen's rig with the power drill, the plank and the fishing swivels, heh. I'll probably just keep buying my Claptons and rolling my own with straight kanthal. At R90 for ten pre-made Claptons, it's hardly worth spending bucks to roll my own.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/8/16)

.
I've got 2 left hands and 10 thumbs so DIY is not my friend, this lady really put me to shame



.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (4/8/16)

Ball bearing fishing swivels... these really make claptons easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (4/8/16)

Alex said:


> *Published on Jul 31, 2016*
> Coil Master 314 Clapton Maker.
> A great tool and a time saver !
> 
> ...



Price and availability in s.a?


----------



## Boktiet (4/8/16)

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of these...however price will play a big role.
If it is more expensive than a good cordless drill I might skip.


----------



## Alex (4/8/16)

Boktiet said:


> I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of these...however price will play a big role.
> If it is more expensive than a good cordless drill I might skip.



Speaking of which, I've been looking at replacing my 20yr old AEG 14.4v cordless drilling machine with a new Makita 18v model. And we're looking at almost R6k with the batteries and charger.  Good tools are getting really pricey these days.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boktiet (4/8/16)

Alex said:


> Speaking of which, I've been looking at replacing my 20yr old AEG 14.4v cordless drilling machine with a new Makita 18v model. And we're looking at almost R6k with the batteries and charger.  Good tools are getting really pricey these days.



Very true...although I am a firm believer in buying a corded drill for 'drilling' and don't mind buying a cheap cordless as I will use it for coils and probably a screwdriver now and again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Alex said:


> Speaking of which, I've been looking at replacing my 20yr old AEG 14.4v cordless drilling machine with a new Makita 18v model. And we're looking at almost R6k with the batteries and charger.  Good tools are getting really pricey these days.


@Alex, so true you pay a price for quality. Get that Makita, you won't regret it. I only use Festool,De Walt and Makita for DIY

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

